# custom rhinestone transfers in the uk???



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi im looking for custom rhinestone transfers in the uk, i have some lettering i want custom made to be heat pressed around the neck area . does anyone no where i can get around 500 transfers made up roughly 7/8cm long and 1/2 cm width. please if anyone nos????????/

thanks!


----------



## Dalehughes (Apr 11, 2007)

Try this place Rhinestone transfers & Hotfix diamantes 1000`s of

Dale


----------



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi thanks for the link but ive already tried to contact this company but ive had no reply to 3 emails i sent do you no anymor in the uk???

thanks mate


----------



## tummymouse (Jul 7, 2007)

kingofpop0707 said:


> hi im looking for custom rhinestone transfers in the uk, i have some lettering i want custom made to be heat pressed around the neck area . does anyone no where i can get around 500 transfers made up roughly 7/8cm long and 1/2 cm width. please if anyone nos????????/
> 
> thanks!


HI Kingofpop0707,
My name is Mark from Design-A-Rock. I am disturbed you have had no reply!. Can you please send your request directly to me @ [email protected].

Once again apoligises for the what has happened i will follow this up internally.

Regards,

mark


----------

